# RCP: Auf CTRL + S reagieren



## Düark (10. Dez 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine RCP-Applikation, die aus mehreren Views besteht, mit einer Action, die als Button im Menubar angezeigt wird, und die auch funktioniert.
Man soll zusätzlich mit CTRL-S die Action auslösen können, egal welcher View gerade den Focus hat.
Ich habe versucht, die Action mit setAccelerator(CTRL | 'S') dazu zu veranlassen, aber das klappt nicht.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## Wildcard (10. Dez 2008)

http://wiki.eclipse.org/Platform_Command_Framework


----------



## Düark (10. Dez 2008)

Danke.
In meinem Beispiel hat es genügt,  setID() und setActionDefinitionID() mit "org.eclipse.ui.file.save" setzen.

Gruss

Dirk


----------

